# hoodie pockets?



## haydenpennington (Oct 25, 2012)

is there anywhere that makes hoodie pockets, not actual hoodie pockets just the shape of them if i have my own artwork to use as the fabric? Also is there places you can buy pockets for your shirts that you're allowed to use?


----------



## gendoboy (Jan 4, 2013)

...what...did you just ask?


----------



## linapparel (Oct 12, 2010)

haydenpennington said:


> is there anywhere that makes hoodie pockets, not actual hoodie pockets just the shape of them if i have my own artwork to use as the fabric? Also is there places you can buy pockets for your shirts that you're allowed to use?


Hi ,you need to be more specific.


----------



## Specialteesms (Jan 3, 2013)

Do you mean the hand warmer pocket on the belly of a hooded sweatshirt?


----------



## haydenpennington (Oct 25, 2012)

Specialteesms said:


> Do you mean the hand warmer pocket on the belly of a hooded sweatshirt?


yeah exactly sorry if that was a little wordy


----------



## Specialteesms (Jan 3, 2013)

I have always wanted to find some, I even thought about a seamstress to make some.


----------



## haydenpennington (Oct 25, 2012)

Specialteesms said:


> I have always wanted to find some, I even thought about a seamstress to make some.


theyed be sweet. so theres no where to buy any?


----------



## Specialteesms (Jan 3, 2013)

Here are three options:
J.America Ladies Open Neck Crew Tunic-8918 open scoop neck collar with front pouch pocket
Alternative Ladies Maniac Eco Fleece Sweatshirt-9582 off shoulder neckline with front pouch pocket
Alternative Ladies Maniac Eco Fleece Sweatshirt-9582 off shoulder neckline with front pouch pocket-9583as above with bold arm stripes


----------

